# Safest salt for melting ice dams??????



## ANDYS87 (Jul 26, 2012)

What is the safest icemelter for roof applications? Something that I can buy at a hardware store. I have heard to use calcium chloride or magnesium chloride. What wont stain, or ruin my shingles, gutters, etc? I know that's its best not to use any salt, but I'm getting a water stain on my ceiling from the ice buildup this year. Thanks


----------



## Rooferpro75 (Dec 25, 2012)

Read the package that it comes in. But they sell products for roofs cant use sidewalk stuff!:thumbup:


----------

